# Welches Musikspiel zum Schlagzeug spielen?



## Lee (7. März 2010)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mir wohl demnächst eine Spiel/Schlagzeug Kombi zulegen, da ich sehr gerne Musikhöre und mir dachte, wieso sich nicht nebenbei auch noch betätigen und vom Schlagzeug spielen war ich sowieso schon immer fasziniert.

Nun bin ich aber leider etwas verwirrt. Es gibt soviele dieser Spiele auf dem Markt, Guitar Hero 3,5 World Tour, Band Hero, Rock Band 1+2, welches ist da am besten fürs Schlagzeugen geeignet? Als Plattformen stehen mir PS3, PS2 und PC zur Verfügung.

Außerdem bräuchte ich dazu noch ein passendes Schlagzeug, ich hab ein wenig in Amazon gestöbert. Da gibt es ganze Sets für 40€, wobei ich immer dachte das die so teuer wären. Anders gedacht kann es für 40€ eigentlich auch fast nur Schrott geben in der Hinsicht. Also, was gibt es da für empfehlenswerte Geräte?

Ich möchte nicht ernsthaft Schlagzeugspielen lernen, nur so zum Spaß halt. Bei der Musikauswahl wäre es auch schön, wenn es etwas neuere Titel auch geben würde. Die ganzen alten Titel kenne ich meist nicht. 

Was noch wichtig ist, ich würde wahrscheinlich nur alleine spielen, da in meiner näheren Bekanntschaft eigentlich niemand ist der sich für sowas interessiert. Ich weiß ja nicht ob diese Spiele überhaupt für alleine spielende geeignet sind.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich ein wenig aufklären 

Gruß, Lee


----------

